# iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?



## Slotty (13. August 2010)

*iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Hi,

ich habe mir das lange durch den Kopf gehen lassen und bin echt davon überzeugt mir ein iMac zu holen. Ein Kollege von mir hat ein Macbook und ist total überzeugt davon, da wird beide auch viele grafische Dinge zusammen machen wäre das ebenfalls praktisch für mich. Ich bin auch total geflashed vom dem Aussehen und der Bauweise.

Das Ding ist einfach das ich auch noch leidenschaftlicher Zocker bin, bzw. zur Zeit nur World of Warcraft zocke. Raider bin ich ebenfalls (Raider: Sich mit ca. 25 Leuten zusammenschließen und Bosse angehen), was bedeutet das der PC schon leistungsfähig sein, zumindest so, das ich mit ausreichend FPS rummlaufe. 
Jetzt würde ich gerne eure Erfahrungen hören, gerade im Bezug iMac zu World of Warcraft, wieviel Geld muss ich denn letztendlich investieren? Also wie gesagt, kein ÜberPC!, Ich spiele lediglich WoW, zudem ist die Fotografie ein Hobby von mir.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe im Vorraus

Slotty


----------



## fuddles (13. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

iMacs sind bei Preis/Leistungsverhältnis die allerschlechteste Wahl, das Verhältnis stimtm da hinten udn vorne nicht.
Zum zocken sind die gar nicht geeignet, bzw für den halben Preis bekommst du mit einem normalen PC die doppelte Leistung.

iMac ist halt nur was für Design Fetischisten denen P/L völlig egal ist.


----------



## Bääängel (13. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Herrlich gesagt, Fuddles.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (13. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

naja das mit dem P/L Verhältnis stimmt nich ganz. immerhin bekommt man bei einem Mac super viele Programme dazu. Bei windows muss man die alle dazukaufen, was dann wieder Teuer ist.

Aber als Gamimg Pc sind sie auf jeden Fall viel zu teuer.
Spielen kann man eh nur gescheit, wenn man virtuelles windows draufspielt, was aber problemlos geht.

das 27 zoll modell gibt es ab 1699€ mit i3 mit 3,2GHz und einer HD5670, allerdings hat der 27er eine auflösung von 2560*1920, was die karte ins Schwitzen bringt. Das Topmodell hat einen core i5 mit 2,8GHz und eine 5750 an board, kostet aber 2000€.

Also ich würd keinen Mac kaufen, wenn zocken und Fotos dein hobby sind, solltest du mit nem gescheiten gaming PC gut bedient sein, zum fotos bearbeiten etc. ist der auch schnell genug


----------



## zøtac (13. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Vorallem laufen auf Mac weniger Spiele und wenn dann nicht wirklich mit toller performance...
Also als Gaming Rechner würd ich niemals nen Mac nehmen


----------



## rabe08 (13. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Wow gibts auch für MacOS, Apple hat auch ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Seit dem CPU-Wechsel zu Intel läßt sich ohne weiteres parallel ein Windows installieren.

Man darf nur nicht Äpfel  mit Birnen vergleichen, ein nicht Apple Rechner mit der gleichen Qualität kostet mindestens dasselbe...


----------



## zøtac (13. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Wow gibts auch für MacOS, Apple hat auch ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Seit dem CPU-Wechsel zu Intel läßt sich ohne weiteres parallel ein Windows installieren.
> 
> Man darf nur nicht Äpfel  mit Birnen vergleichen, ein nicht Apple Rechner mit der gleichen Qualität kostet mindestens dasselbe...


Das ist jetzt brutalster Blödsinn, sorry aber nen PC mit nem i3 und ner HD5670, 4GB RAM und vernünftigen Board bekomm ich für 500-600€ wenn ich ihn nicht von Apple kauf


----------



## fuddles (13. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*



zøtac schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt brutalster Blödsinn, sorry aber nen PC mit nem i3 und ner HD5670, 4GB RAM und vernünftigen Board bekomm ich für 500-600€ wenn ich ihn nicht von Apple kauf



Wenn du sparst sogar unter 500 Euro.



> Man darf nur nicht Äpfel  mit Birnen vergleichen, ein nicht Apple Rechner mit der gleichen Qualität kostet mindestens dasselbe...



Die Aussage: "Apfel mit Birnen vergleichen" hat überhaupt keinen Sinn in Bezug auf PC/Mac. Macs sind einfach überteuert wo PC für viel weniger Geld das Gleiche leistet.

Man kann sagen: Wii und PS3 -> Apfel mit Birnen
aber nicht Mäc und PC, das sind konkurriende System für den gleichen Zweck.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (13. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

PC vs. Mac ein alter Kampf^^

einen Mac kann man nicht nur auf die Hardware: Cpu, Graka etc. reduzieren.

wenn man nur die hardware betrachtet sind Macs gnadenlos überteuert.

ABER man muss auch das Design, das OS und die Verarbeitung berücksichtigen und damit ist das P/L Verhältnis zu PCs fast wieder ok.


----------



## STSLeon (13. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Das 27 Zoll IPS Display taucht in euren Rechnungen auch irgendwo auf oder? Wahrscheinlich eher nicht, sonst würde die Rechnung ja nicht mehr stimmen...

WoW läuft auf Imacs übrigens sehr gut, da Blizzard nativ für Apple mitprogrammiert. Die Frage ist eher, wie weit eure grafische Arbeit geht. Wenn das Professionel betrieben wird, dann macht ein Imac durchaus Sinn. Nicht aber für WoW und ein paar Fotospielereien


----------



## zøtac (13. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*



MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> PC vs. Mac ein alter Kampf^^
> 
> einen Mac kann man nicht nur auf die Hardware: Cpu, Graka etc. reduzieren.
> 
> ...


Ähhm, ich würd behaupten Windoof ist genau so gut/besser programmiert als Mac...
Und das Apple Gehäuse ist auch nicht hochwertiger als ein Lian Li
Vorallem hast du beim iMac so gut wie keine Chance den selber auf zu rüsten
Und mehr als ein normaler PC kann ein Mac auch nicht, sogar weniger. Und wenn man sich geschickt anstellt schaut ein PC besser als ein Apfel Computer aus
Und nen vernünftiger 27" TFT kostet 400-500€, so, bleiben noch 800€ differenz


----------



## STSLeon (13. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Zeig mir mal den vernünftigen 27" TFT, der an ein Imac Display rankommt. Als Tipp Dell und Eizo verbauen die gleichen Panels. 

Hast du schon mal mit Snow Leopard gearbeitet? (Nicht kurz im MM durchgeklickt) effektiv damit gearbeitet? Wenn ja lass ich die Antwort als subjektive Ansicht mal durchgehen


----------



## rabe08 (13. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*



zøtac schrieb:


> Ähhm, ich würd behaupten Windoof ist genau so gut/besser programmiert als Mac...
> Und das Apple Gehäuse ist auch nicht hochwertiger als ein Lian Li
> Vorallem hast du beim iMac so gut wie keine Chance den selber auf zu rüsten
> Und mehr als ein normaler PC kann ein Mac auch nicht, sogar weniger. Und wenn man sich geschickt anstellt schaut ein PC besser als ein Apfel Computer aus
> Und nen vernünftiger 27" TFT kostet 400-500€, so, bleiben noch 800€ differenz



Ein guter 27" ISP TFT liegt so im Preisbereich von 800€. Wie schon gesagt, nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen...


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (13. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

iMac ist für Profis. zum zocken und paar fotos reicht ein normaler PC


----------



## zøtac (13. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

n Freund von mir hat nen iMac und das Display ist jetzt nicht wirklich toller als "normale" aber wenn ihr meint...
Ich hab mich mal durchs Mac OS geklickt und was revulutionär anders ist als bei Windows ist mir nicht aufgefallen
Ich weiß nicht entweder ich schau immer durch eine Anti-Apple Brille oder ihr seid Fanboys


----------



## Ezio (13. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Warum immer Leute darauf, dass Macs für Bild-, Videobearbeitung besser sind? Das ist ein völlig unbegründeter Irrglaube. Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall, da die verbaute Hardware relativ schwach ist.

Übrigens sind Macs auch PCs


----------



## zøtac (13. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*



Ezio schrieb:


> Warum immer Leute darauf, dass Macs für Bild-, Videobearbeitung besser sind? Das ist ein völlig unbegründeter Irrglaube. Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall, da die verbaute Hardware relativ schwach ist.
> 
> Übrigens sind Macs auch PCs


Naja verstehst du den tieferen sinn nicht? Das Mac OS ist einfach so übertrieben revulutionär und overgeil da ist die Hardware egal!
Und wenn man einen Mac neben sich stehen hat ist man bei der Bildbearbeitung viel Kreativer, wen interressiert da noch die Leistung bitte?


----------



## Ezio (13. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Joa da könnte man auch einen P4 reinstecken


----------



## rabe08 (13. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Wenn ich einen Arbeitsplatzrechner brauche, klöter ich mir den nicht selbst zusammen. Ich kaufe ein Packet aus HW, 3 Jahre Vor-Ort-Garantie und Imagestabilität von 12 Monaten für den Einstiegsbereich. Die Preisspanne für Systeme nach dieser Anforderung ist gigantisch:

- Einstiegssystem inkl. 19" oder 22" Display ab 410€ (Buchhaltung, Verwaltung)
- Performancesysteme (Ingenieure, Grafiker etc.) ab 800€ ohne Display, Display nach Anforderung des Arbeitsplatzes
- Workstations, ab 800€, nach oben keine Grenze. Minimum 18 Monate stabiles Image, ECC, RAID

Alle Preise ohne MwSt und gut verhandelt. 

Nach genau solchen Kriterien muß man gehen, wenn am Ende Aufgrund der Anforderungen ein Mac steht, ist das halt so. Nicht das Stück Blech, das hinterher unter oder auf dem Schreibtisch steht ist entscheidend, sondern die Applikationen, die darauf laufen.

Wenn meine Anforderung "Gaming PC" ist, würde ich allerdings scharf nachdenken, ob das Ergebnis "Mac" stringent schlüssig ist...

Bei den Anforderungen nie vergessen: 1 Lieferant + 1 Kiste = 1 Service- und Supportpartner. Wenn ich die Komponenten einzeln bestelle - auch bei einem Lieferanten - habe ich kein Support auf dem Ergebnis sondern nur auf den Einzelprodukten. So eine Kiste ist auch nie für irgendwas zertifiziert. Wenn ich eine Kiste haben, die für Applikation x zertifiziert ist, sorgt der Hersteller dafür, das es funktioniert. Schon oft erlebt, das individuelle Treiber programmiert wurden. Ist im Preis inklusive. 

Nochmal zum Thema Äpfel und Birnen: Ein Vergleich zwischen einem Marken-Komplettsystem mit einer selbst zusammengestellten Kiste ist immer ein Vergleich von Äpfeln und Birnen. Das Marken-Komplettsystem beinhaltet mehr als ein paar Stücke Hardware.

PS: Meine Gaming-Kiste für zu Hause ist selbstreden individuell zusammengestellt - in diesem Fall ein perfect match entsprechend meiner Anforderungen.


----------



## zøtac (13. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Aha ok, versteh ich.
Trotzdem ist Apple gnadenlos überteuert und kann nicht mehr als ein PC 
Naja, am besten beenden wir das ganze, hat hier eig. auch nichts verloren


----------



## Superwip (13. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*



> Naja verstehst du den tieferen sinn nicht? Das Mac OS ist einfach so übertrieben revulutionär und overgeil da ist die Hardware egal!
> Und wenn man einen Mac neben sich stehen hat ist man bei der Bildbearbeitung viel Kreativer, wen interressiert da noch die Leistung bitte?


 
Das ist wohl auch ein Irrglaube- das war vielleicht früher einmal so, was dazu geführt hat, dass Grafiker jetzt an Mac Programme einfach "gewöhnt" sind; aufgrund dessen wird Neulingen immer der Mac empfohlen wodurch sich das ganze praktisch fortpflanzt; ich persönlich komme mit dem Mac ja garnicht klar; meine Mutter hat eine Macbook aber ich hab alleine schon ewig gebraucht um es mit unserem W-LAN zu verbinden; wahrscheinlich auch nur Gewöhnungssache aber ich sehe keinen Grund dafür mich an das Mac OS zu gewöhnen und anzupassen wenn ich keine Vorteile darin sehe- ein Betriebssystem ist immer nur so gut wie díe Software, die darauf läuft und hier ist Windows einfach klar überlegen

Wenn man mir einen Mac schenken würde würde ich jedenfalls beim ersten Einschalten die Festplatte formatieren und anschließend Win7 draufinstallieren; anschließend würde ich gegebenenfalls alle Äpfel durch Fenster ersetzen

Wenn es unbedingt ein Mac sein muss würde ich dir den Mac Pro nahelegen -und nicht den I-Mac- in der Minimalconfig, gegebenenfalls aufrüsten; Achtung: soweit ich weiß kann es bei dem Aufrüsten der GraKa Probleme geben, da deren BIOS Mac kompatibel sein muss

Das einzig wirklich gute Produkt, dass Appel aktuell herstellt sind aber meiner Meinung nach die Bildschirme; nicht konkurrenzlos oder die zweifelsfrei besten überhaupt aber doch sehr gut und -im Gegensatz zu praktisch allen anderen Apple Produkten- recht preiswert



> Bei den Anforderungen nie vergessen: 1 Lieferant + 1 Kiste = 1 Service- und Supportpartner. Wenn ich die Komponenten einzeln bestelle - auch bei einem Lieferanten - habe ich kein Support auf dem Ergebnis sondern nur auf den Einzelprodukten.


 
Das würde ich als *Nachteil* sehen- wenn bei einem Komplett PC sagen wir die GraKa eingeht kannst du den PC zum Händler bringen und unter Umständen wochenlang warten, bis er repariert ist; bei einem selbstgebauten PC schickt man die GraKa direkt ein und arbeitet derweil mit einer alten oder der Onboard GraKa weiter



> So eine Kiste ist auch nie für irgendwas zertifiziert.


 
GraKas, auch Profi GraKas samt Zertifizierung sind auch einzeln, frei verfügbar und sonst sollte es von der Hardwareseite her hier kaum je Probleme geben; Windows ist auch Windows, ob auf einem Komplett PC oder sonstwo; wenn man eine Workstation für eine spezielle hochspezifische Anwendung braucht ist das natürlich unter Umständen etwas anderes wobei eigentlich praktisch alle aktuellen Betriebssysteme außer Mac OS auch frei verfügbar sind


----------



## fuddles (13. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Ach ja hier fiel was von Apple und Support....

Apple ist der letzte Verein was Support angeht. Verkürzte Garantiezeiten gegenüber anderen Herstellern, rotzfreche Support Hotlines, extrem aufwendige Anmelde- und Registrierverfahren, aufgeblähte und bürokratische Verfahrensweisen, ständige RMA Ablehnungen. Kulanz heißt bei Apple, du schickst was auf Garantie ein und die sind so net für eine Garantie RMA nur 299€ statt 599€ zu berechnen.

Apple Support ist für mich der letzte Dreck. Leider hab ich gezwungener maßen des öfteren mit denen zu tun.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*



zøtac schrieb:


> Und wenn man einen Mac neben sich stehen hat ist man bei der Bildbearbeitung viel Kreativer, wen interressiert da noch die Leistung bitte?


 
Was hat denn ein Mac mit kreativer Bildbearbeitung zu tun?
Für Mac gibts speziell entwickelte Grafikprogramme, eben weil der Mac im Grafikbereich gut aufgestellt ist, werden immer neue Grafikprogramme entwickelt.
Für die Grafiken, die wir in der Firma machen, gibts kein vergleichbares Windows Produkt.



Superwip schrieb:


> Das ist wohl auch ein Irrglaube- das war vielleicht früher einmal so, was dazu geführt hat, dass Grafiker jetzt an Mac Programme einfach "gewöhnt" sind; aufgrund dessen wird Neulingen immer der Mac empfohlen wodurch sich das ganze praktisch fortpflanzt;


 
Geht so, es gibt halt Programmierer, die sich im Grafik Bereich auf Mac festgesetzt haben und dort spezielle Lösungen anbieten, die es für den Windows Rechner nicht gibt.



Superwip schrieb:


> ich persönlich komme mit dem Mac ja garnicht klar; meine Mutter hat eine Macbook aber ich hab alleine schon ewig gebraucht um es mit unserem W-LAN zu verbinden;


 
Das dauert in der Regel 20-30 Sekunden.
Das Problem bei dir hockte also vor der Tastatur. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Das einzig wirklich gute Produkt, dass Appel aktuell herstellt sind aber meiner Meinung nach die Bildschirme; nicht konkurrenzlos oder die zweifelsfrei besten überhaupt aber doch sehr gut und -im Gegensatz zu praktisch allen anderen Apple Produkten- recht preiswert


 
Geht so, Mac Bildschirme sind inzwischen alle Glare Type, auch die Desktopmodelle und wer ein Fenster hinter sich hat (meinst im Büro der Fall), dann stört die Spiegelung schon.
Deswegen sind die Mac Monitor auch so hell. 



Superwip schrieb:


> GraKas, auch Profi GraKas samt Zertifizierung sind auch einzeln, frei verfügbar und sonst sollte es von der Hardwareseite her hier kaum je Probleme geben; Windows ist auch Windows, ob auf einem Komplett PC oder sonstwo; wenn man eine Workstation für eine spezielle hochspezifische Anwendung braucht ist das natürlich unter Umständen etwas anderes wobei eigentlich praktisch alle aktuellen Betriebssysteme außer Mac OS auch frei verfügbar sind


 
Du kannst jederzeit die GraKa in einem iMac wechseln, das ist kein Problem, ist aber etwas aufwändig, weil der Computer ja im Schrim drinne ist.
Wenn du bei Apple kaufst, kannst du dir den Mac so konfigurieren wie enen Windows PC bei Dell, also das kaufen, was du haben willst.
Der Mac im Grafikbereich ist an 4 Monitoren angeschlossen, die zusammen geschaltet 5120x3200 Pixel liefern und mittels Projektor auch an die Wand geworfen werden können.

Privat würde ich mir aber nie einen Mac kaufen (oder sonst was von Apple ), da man den als Heimuser nicht braucht.

Und zur Software, die dabei ist.
Mac Erweiterungen für Codes kosten Geld, also, was bei Windwos standardmäßig drauf ist oder von Drittanbietern gratis kommt, kostet beim Mac Geld, wie alles andere auch.
Software ist für Mac ebenso teuer wie für Windows, aber es gibt speziellere Software für Mac, genau für den einen Einsatzbereich.

Wer Windows benutzt, kann praktisch alles mit Freeware machen ohen auch nur einen Cent für Software ausgeben zu müssen (von Windows mal abgesehen), denn für jeden Einsatzzweck gibts praktisch eine passende Freeware, für Mac ist Freeware eher selten.


----------



## zøtac (14. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was hat denn ein Mac mit kreativer Bildbearbeitung zu tun?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sollte ein Ironie Smilie eingefügt werden


----------



## Ezio (14. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*



> Was hat denn ein Mac mit kreativer Bildbearbeitung zu tun?
> Für Mac gibts speziell entwickelte Grafikprogramme, eben weil der Mac im Grafikbereich gut aufgestellt ist, werden immer neue Grafikprogramme entwickelt.
> Für die Grafiken, die wir in der Firma machen, gibts kein vergleichbares Windows Produkt.


Kann nicht all zu bekannt sein, gib mir mal den Link. Außerdem würde ich niemandem für professionelle Bildbearbeitung ein glare Display zumuten 



> Das dauert in der Regel 20-30 Sekunden.


Schnell ist was anderes. Mein Notebook braucht ca. 5 Sekunden.



> Du kannst jederzeit die GraKa in einem iMac wechseln, das ist kein Problem, ist aber etwas aufwändig, weil der Computer ja im Schrim drinne ist.


Nein, dafür ist ein spezielles BIOS notwendig und die Karten lässt sich Apfel fürstlich bezahlen, 249$ für eine 5770.



> Privat würde ich mir aber nie einen Mac kaufen (oder sonst was von Apple ), da man den als Heimuser nicht braucht.


Das einzig brauchbare ist mmn der iPod Touch, aber der iTunes Zwang geht gar nicht


----------



## nickster (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Mannomann,.....

also Leute, ich hab mich jetzt extra hier angemeldet um diesen Post schreiben zu können. Wenn ich diese Kommentare von Dosenfetischisten höre, die anscheinend noch nie länger als ne Millisekunde oder noch nie an nem Mac gesessen haben krieg ich das kotzen.
Glaubt was ihr wollt, seid wahrscheinlich eh nicht belehrbar. Fest steht, dass wenn man sich für jede durch das bekackte Betriebssystem unnötig verlorene Stunde nur 2 € zahlen lassen würde, dann könnte sich jeder von euch in nem Jahr 2 iMacs kaufen.
Ich spiele auch ab und an und fahre dafür die Windows-Gurke hoch. Dann gehts schon los,...es dauert,...wart wart,...dann drückt man irgendwo drauf,..."keine Rückmeldung",...na geil,...will's beenden,..."explorer musste unerwartet beendet werden"....! Und dann der größte Witz,...man möchte was installieren... "bing",...Achtung Administrator Rechte,..blalabla,...und dann wird man gefragt ob ich das wirklich installieren will,..."ALTA, NA KLAR ,..SONST HÄTT ICH DOCH NICHT DRAUFGEDRÜCKT"!!! Will der mich verarschen???? Es ging dabei nicht mal um nen Systemprog....Wer programmiert sone Kacke??? Wir sind doch alle nicht doof oder??? 

Ein Mac fragt dich nach deinem Passwort wenn du ein Programm installieren willst was Systemdateien verändert. Sonst nicht! Is ja auch quatsch,..ja drücken kann jeder! Auf einem Mac kann man übrigens so viel und egal was  installieren...er funktioniert,...immer! Heute ,..morgen,...nächsten Monat,...in zwei Jahren!!! Mein System hab ich damals vom alten MacBook im laufenden Betrieb per Drag and Drop auf ne externe kopiert und in den neuen eingebaut und angemacht!!! Macht das mal mit dem geilen Windows....
Macht mal in Windows auf 4 Spaces,..ach das gibts da ja garnicht,...ich mein virtuellen Desktops...auf jedem ein Video an,...gebt dabei zwei MP3 Tracks wieder und öffnet Logic (Professionelles Studio Prog.) mit 12 Spuren und zich realtime Effekten und vielleicht noch nen Browser mit 30 Tabs offen,....

Windows ist so fortschrittlich und super programmiert das es schon bei 20 Tabs kollabiert. 
Das was ich da oben beschrieben habe hab ich aufn MacBook 2,4Ghz 4GB 667 DDR2 Ram mit x3100 intel ohne Netzbetrieb am laufen! DAS SOLL FÜR ALL DIE SEIN DIE NICHT BEGRIFFEN HABEN DAS ES NICHT SO WICHTIG IST WAS AN HARDWARE AUF DER VERPACKUNG STEHT,.... WICHTIG IST DAS ES EIN SYSTEM HAT DAS FUNKTIONIERT UND TROTZ HALBIERTER HARDWARE-WERTEN....BIS ZU 500% SCHNELLER;SICHERER;ZUVERLÄSSIGER UND EINFACH SCHÖNER IST.

Für alle die das Lesen und meinen ich übertreibe,.... probiert es aus bevor ihr ******** erzählt.

Und zu dem Lian-Li Beitrag: Die Gehäuse sind wirklich teilweise sehr schön und sehen nicht so preiswert aus wie sie sind....aber das ist doch nicht Apple Quali,....haste schoma nen MacPro in echt gesehen???? 0,5-1 mm Alu kannste nicht mit 1,5 mm Eloxiert vergleichen!!!! Und das im ganzen Gehäuse! 

Nun zum Design...wer in schlappen neben seiner Pizza von gestern daddeln will und auf Natureiche-Möbel steht, und einfach nix in der Butze zusammenpasst, der erkennt es auch nicht was ein iMac ausmacht. Diese Computer verkörpern etwas,...sie gehören nicht in ein Kinderzimmer,...sie sind ein Lebensgefühl! Wer das nicht nachvollziehen kann sollte sich immer was günstiges zusammenbasteln...Hauptasche die Spiele laufen. Schnarrende Gehäuse, Lüftergeräusche,...unendliches Festplattengeratter obwohl Windows eigentlich Idle seien sollte (die Wege von Windows sind unergründlich; OSX schaltet alle nicht genutzten Festplatten aus)...wlan Probleme,.....bekloppte Netzwerkgruppen,....keine gescheite N-Draft Unterstützung (3-4 MB/s per Wlan), kein ssh, kein bonjour,....alles nur windows Netzwerkgefrickel,.... Beim Mac werden alle Rechner sofort angezeigt, gibt man einmalig das Passwort ein sind alle Laufwerke auf allen Rechnern (außer Windosen) wie Festplatten des eigenen Rechners,...Bildschirmsteuerung jedes Rechners mit einem Klick,.....

All diese Dinge katapultieren einen Mac Lichtjahre vor jede Dose!!! Egal ob quad-okto oder wer weiss wie viel Kerne,...auch mit 8 GB 1333 Ram und zwei Grakas kommt ständig irgend eine scheiss Meldung aus dem System...
Windows war, ist und bleibt ein unfertiger Haufen an Programmierschnipseln ohne Solide Basis (wie zb UNIX) das sich für keine Hardware zu schade ist...
Da es schon immer so war, merken die meisten wohl gar nicht mehr wie oft 
das System ******** baut,..sie haben es ja "leider" nie anders kennen gelernt! Ich hoffe keiner von euch schreibt mal ne Diplomarbeit in Word und liest dann oben im Fenster plötzlich "keine Rückmeldung" ..."dieses Programm musste unerwartet beendet werden",......"sofort beenden" ??? 
(PS.: OSX hat Timemachine,...ich scheiss auf ne externe Backup platte)

Think Different !!! Buy an iMac


----------



## zøtac (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

LOL
Also wenn das wirklich so ist wie du schreibst, dann tuts mir leid, aber du bist zu dumm um Windows zu bedienen oO
Und jo, das Mac OS verbraucht keine Leistung sondern gibts der Hardware noch Leistung dazu, deswegen ist ein Apple Computer bei schlechter Hardware bis zu 500% schneller als ein High-End Windows Rechner! 
Mein Windows braucht 16 Sekunden zum Booten, die Zeit werd ich wohl aufbringen können, ich boot ja nicht 40 mal am Tag wie du. Extra für dich hab ich mal was versucht. Es waren alle Programme offen die ich aufm PC hab. 71. Und was ist passiert? Pc lief weiter.... so viel dazu 
Und wenn du dein Windows richtig einstellst frägts auch keine Dummen Sachen, ich bin mir Sicher das du Mac auch nicht ohne jegliche Einstellungen benutzt.

Und ja, das Design ist sowas von Epic, nicht von dieser Welt! Wollte mir schon mal nen Apple-Case zwischen meine Jogging Hosen, Chips tüten und leeren Flaschen stellen! 
Das was du abgelassen hast klingt dannach das du entweder mit Steve Jobs verwand bist oder tun musst was er sagt. Oder auch, was sehr warscheinlich ist, einfach nur ein Apple Jünger der alles, wirklich alles sogar schrott wie das neue Iphone mit seinem Leben verteidigt! 
Gehört hier aber nicht wirklich her, deswegen beende ich das hier mit mal 
Mit Freundlichen grüßen, jemand der mit Windows 7 nicht die geringsten Probleme hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*



nickster schrieb:


> Ein Mac fragt dich nach deinem Passwort wenn du ein Programm installieren willst was Systemdateien verändert. Sonst nicht!


 
Genau das macht Microsoft über die Benutzerkontensteuerung, die man abstellen kann, beim MAc kannst du das nicht abstellen. 
Da musst du jeden Mist mit dem Passwort zulassen und weiß dann nicht mal, wo Mac den Kram hingeschoben hat, da die Dateistruktur auf der Festplatte ein Witz ist. 



nickster schrieb:


> Auf einem Mac kann man übrigens so viel und egal was installieren...er funktioniert,...immer! Heute ,..morgen,...nächsten Monat,...in zwei Jahren!!!


 
Richtig, weil das Programm nicht "installiert", sodern einfach nur entpackt wird (deswegen auch DMG Datei, das sind praktisch nur Iso Dateien mit einer Entapckungsroutine), eine Verknüpfung wird gelegt und dann kann man es benutzen.
Das Programm kann man einfach durch Löschen des Ordners entfernen, keine Registry oder sost was.
Das unterscheidet Mac von Windows. Windows ist aber so nicht gebaut, da es nicht Unix basierend ist.
Du vegleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen.
Vergleiche Mac auf dieser Ebene mal mit Linux, das ist sinnvoller.
Außerdem solltest du mal einen Treiber eines Drittanbieters für den Mac installieren, das kann sehr lustig werden. 

Mac supportet keine DX Schnittstelle, du bist also darauf angewiesen, dass die Entwickler das Game auch für den Mac anbieten, was du spielen willst.
Oder du musst sonst gezwungenermaßen eine Xbox von Microsoft kaufen. 



nickster schrieb:


> Mein System hab ich damals vom alten MacBook im laufenden Betrieb per Drag and Drop auf ne externe kopiert und in den neuen eingebaut und angemacht!!! Macht das mal mit dem geilen Windows....


 
Kann ich auch jederzeit machen, ist kein Problem, das System von einer Festplatte zur anderen zu kopieren oder damit einen anderen Rechner zu starten.

Entscheident ist hier aber wieder, dass Windows eine Vielzahl von Hardwarekombinationen unterstützen muss, der Mac hat nur Apple, sonst nichts.
Würde Mac frei verfügbar sein, hätten sie die gleichen Probleme wie Microsoft, oder sogar noch mehr, weil sie nicht die Erfahrung in diesem Bereich haben.
Also, auch hier hast du Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen.



nickster schrieb:


> Macht mal in Windows auf 4 Spaces,..ach das gibts da ja garnicht,...ich mein virtuellen Desktops...auf jedem ein Video an,...gebt dabei zwei MP3 Tracks wieder und öffnet Logic (Professionelles Studio Prog.) mit 12 Spuren und zich realtime Effekten und vielleicht noch nen Browser mit 30 Tabs offen,....


 
Wozu sollte man virtuelle Desktops benutzen?
Ich hab den Kram noch nie benutzt, weils völlig sinnfrei ist.



nickster schrieb:


> Für alle die das Lesen und meinen ich übertreibe,.... probiert es aus bevor ihr ******** erzählt.


 
Ich arbeite täglich mit Mac und kann sehr gut vergleichen, also versuch einen erfahrenen Mac/Windows User keinen Bären aufzubinden mit dem Unsinn, den du hier postest. 
Kauf dir lieber ein iPod und freu dich daran, dass du gezwungen wirst, Apple Software nutzen zu müssen anstatt frei entscheiden zu können. 



nickster schrieb:


> Da es schon immer so war, merken die meisten wohl gar nicht mehr wie oft
> das System ******** baut,..sie haben es ja "leider" nie anders kennen gelernt! Ich hoffe keiner von euch schreibt mal ne Diplomarbeit in Word und liest dann oben im Fenster plötzlich "keine Rückmeldung" ..."dieses Programm musste unerwartet beendet werden",......"sofort beenden" ???


 
Öhm, dir ist klar, dass du deine Dimplomarbeit aufm Mac mit Microsoft Office für Mac machst? 
Außerdem schmiert Windows nicht einfach so ab, die Daten können gesichert und wieder hergestellt werden, diese Funktionen sind in Office integriert.



nickster schrieb:


> (PS.: OSX hat Timemachine,...ich scheiss auf ne externe Backup platte)


 
Jop, Time Machine kenne ich, das ist nur halbfertiger Kram, das hat gegen Acronis True Image keine Chance.


----------



## nickster (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Ok,..glaub was du glauben willst! Ich habe lange genug mit Windows zu tun gehabt. Und ja, man kann stundenlang den Rechner einstellen damit er funktioniert! Hab ich auch jahrelang gemacht,...Drittanbieterprogs ohne Ende,....wers haben muss! Tu dir kein Zwang an 
Ich schreibe das aus Überzeugung und nur deswegen! Mach die Erfahrung,...lern es kennen oder lass es! Wie mit allem im Leben,....der eine wird Klempner und meint es ist toll, der nächste Autoverkäufer und findet es einfach besser und der andere ist stolz drauf Harz 4 zu kassieren und meint er wär nen Fuchs! So ist es halt......
Ich hatte vor dem MacBook damals nen Samsung q45 mit identischer Hardware! Deshalb weiss ich wovon ich spreche! 

Habe halt einige von diesen Hardcorezockern kennen gelernt die ähnlich wie du argumentiert haben,....tja,....da sitzen sie nun immer noch und zocken! 
Setz dich doch dazu und scheiß auf Apple,...er würde dir eh nicht stehen 

Und dein Handy? Windows Mobile wa


----------



## zøtac (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*



nickster schrieb:


> Ok,..glaub was du glauben willst! Ich habe lange genug mit Windows zu tun gehabt. Und ja, man kann stundenlang den Rechner einstellen damit er funktioniert! Hab ich auch jahrelang gemacht,...Drittanbieterprogs ohne Ende,....wers haben muss! Tu dir kein Zwang an
> Ich schreibe das aus Überzeugung und nur deswegen! Mach die Erfahrung,...lern es kennen oder lass es! Wie mit allem im Leben,....der eine wird Klempner und meint es ist toll, der nächste Autoverkäufer und findet es einfach besser und der andere ist stolz drauf Harz 4 zu kassieren und meint er wär nen Fuchs! So ist es halt......
> Ich hatte vor dem MacBook damals nen Samsung q45 mit identischer Hardware! Deshalb weiss ich wovon ich spreche!
> 
> ...


Tjoa, versuch mal mich zu verarschen. Wir können das gerne per PN fortsetzten, möchte mich öffentlich nicht auf dein Niveau herab lassen.
Grüße
Übrigens, mein Handy Läuft mit Android


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*



nickster schrieb:


> Erfahrung,...lern es kennen oder lass es! Wie mit allem im Leben,....der eine wird Klempner und meint es ist toll, der nächste Autoverkäufer und findet es einfach besser und der andere ist stolz drauf Harz 4 zu kassieren und meint er wär nen Fuchs! So ist es halt......


 
Öhm, super metapher. 



nickster schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor dem MacBook damals nen Samsung q45 mit identischer Hardware! Deshalb weiss ich wovon ich spreche!


 
Öhm, etwa ein Komplett Rechner?
Bist du sicher, dass der die gleiche Hardware hatte, wie der Mac jetzt? 
Würde ja bedeuten, dass Mac veraltete Hardware in neue Produkte einbaut. 



nickster schrieb:


> Setz dich doch dazu und scheiß auf Apple,...er würde dir eh nicht stehen


 
Wie gesagt, ich hab Mac Rechner und spiele trotzdem, schon komisch, was? 



nickster schrieb:


> Und dein Handy? Windows Mobile wa


 
Solange ich nicht für Apps einen heiden Geld bezahlen muss, nehme ich lieber Windows Mobile oder Android.


----------



## nickster (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Es werden nicht alle Programme einfach entpackt aus dem Image (dmg),....da viele Programme in das System eingebettet werden (iWork,..etc) werden auch Einträge in sowas wie eine Registry geschrieben. Hier heißt es nur Library,...zu finden unter HD->Library ....für einzelen Progs im unterordner Application Support ....usw
Aber das weisst du erfahrener Macuser ja alles! Schlüsselbundverwaltung speichert die Passwörter und schreibt sie verschlüsselt in eine *.plst .... ! Acronis is ok,...um windowsplatten zu spiegeln,...ich brauchs net! 
Natürlich wollte ich klarmachen das man Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen kann! Und das ist auch gut so! Premiumprodukte sollen auch kein zusammengewürfelter scheiss sein. Deshalb ist es das gute Recht sein System zu schützen! 
Schon geil das ein so erfahrener Apple User nicht eine einzige Hardware aus dem Hause unter seinem Post trägt! Wenn du meinst das du das System kennst und dagegen bist, bist du der Erste den ich gehört hab! 

Ich meld mich mal wieder ab und wünsch euch viel Spass


----------



## Ezio (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Sorry aber das hört sich sehr nach Fanboy an.

Da du so auf Windows fokussiert bist, das ist nicht das einzige OS, das auf einem PC ausgeführt werden kann 

Ich bin kein großer Fan vom OS aus Redmond und versuche es wo möglich zu meiden, aber beim Zocken führt einfach kein Weg daran vorbei und wenn man es optimal konfiguriert, läuft es auch sehr gut.



> Und zu dem Lian-Li Beitrag: Die Gehäuse sind wirklich teilweise sehr schön und sehen nicht so preiswert aus wie sie sind....aber das ist doch nicht Apple Quali,....haste schoma nen MacPro in echt gesehen???? 0,5-1 mm Alu kannste nicht mit 1,5 mm Eloxiert vergleichen!!!! Und das im ganzen Gehäuse!


Dann hast du wohl noch nie ein Silverstone TJ07 gesehen. 4-8 mm Alu Unibody, DAS ist erstklassige Verarbeitung und da kann kein Apple Case mithalten. 

Wenn Apple so für Qualität steht, warum geben sie dann nur ein Jahr Garantie und verlangen dann für die GARANTIEREPARATUR auch noch eine Zuzahlung? 

Versuch mal Multi Monitoring unter OS X, da wirst du nach wenigen Minuten Probleme bekommen, wenn du immer auf den 1. Monitor wechseln musst um ein Menü zu öffnen. Eine Ausschneiden-Funktion für Dateien braucht man ja nicht, behindert nur...
Die Spaces hat Apple übrigens von Linux geklaut, und dabei sind sie ja soooooo innovativ 

Skype ist auch nicht wirklich brauchbar, wenn man nur Mikro ODER Kopfhörer anschließen kann. 



> Windows war, ist und bleibt ein unfertiger Haufen an Programmierschnipseln ohne Solide Basis (wie zb UNIX) das sich für keine Hardware zu schade ist...


Das ist Apple etwa nicht? Mal iTunes als Beispiel, man kann nicht einfach Musik rüberziehen, nein es muss ja so kompliziert wie möglich sein und alle Dateien synchronisieren was eine Ewigkeit dauert. Ein Linux-Player wie Rhythmbox oder Banshee ist da um Welten komfortabler.

Eine Paketverwaltung bietet OS X nicht, für Unix-Systeme eigentlich Pflicht.


----------



## nickster (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Ich habe oben geschrieben " altes MacBook" ,....das lässt erahnen das es wohl auch ein älteres gegeben haben könnte ,... mein Niveau ,....is ok,.... Bist wohl nen ganz großer,...dann mal viel Glück im leben...


----------



## zøtac (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*



nickster schrieb:


> Bist wohl nen ganz großer


1,71m, aber ich wachse noch! 
Wolltest du nicht gehen? Bitte...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*



nickster schrieb:


> Es werden nicht alle Programme einfach entpackt aus dem Image (dmg),....da viele Programme in das System eingebettet werden (iWork,..etc) werden auch Einträge in sowas wie eine Registry geschrieben. Hier heißt es nur Library,...zu finden unter HD->Library ....für einzelen Progs im unterordner Application Support ....usw
> Aber das weisst du erfahrener Macuser ja alles!


 
Jop, aber die Programme, die ich beim Mac nutze, werden nur mittels der DMG Datei entpackt, da muss ich nichts machen, ach ja, außer halt mit dem Passwort bestätigen. 

Außerdem, besorg dir mal einen neuen Codec für ein neues Abspielprogramm oder eine Datei. Bei Windows gibts immer Freeware, beim Mac suchst du dir einen Wolf und musst am Ende für jeden Mist bezahlen, schöne, tolle Mac Welt. 



nickster schrieb:


> Natürlich wollte ich klarmachen das man Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen kann!


 
Machst du aber.
Mac ist nur deswegen so stabil, weil es nur auf bestimmte Hardware läuft. Dummerweise kassiert Apple auch hier den "Premium" Aufschlag und verlangt für Hardware, die 700€ wert ist, das doppelte, wer das bezahlen will, bezahlt es eben, andere nicht.



nickster schrieb:


> Und das ist auch gut so! Premiumprodukte sollen auch kein zusammengewürfelter scheiss sein. Deshalb ist es das gute Recht sein System zu schützen!


 
Apple macht aber keine Premium Produkte, sie verkaufen sie als Premium Produkte und die Leute fallen darauf rein, das ist der große Unterschied.



nickster schrieb:


> Schon geil das ein so erfahrener Apple User nicht eine einzige Hardware aus dem Hause unter seinem Post trägt! Wenn du meinst das du das System kennst und dagegen bist, bist du der Erste den ich gehört hab!


 
Du hast wie immer nichts verstanden, aber egal.
Ich benutze Mac in meiner Firma, zu Hause benutze ich Mac nicht, wieso sollte ich also einen Mac in meiner Signatur haben?
Außerdem bin ich nicht gegen Mac, ich krisitiere sie nur da, wo man sie kritisieren kann, wie auch Microsoft kritisiert werden muss, für Dinge, die sie machen.
Und beim Mac ist nicht alles Sonnenschein, wenn du das denkst, dann hast du keine Ahnung von der Materie.


----------



## fuddles (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Alta Mac is doch geil, geiler, am geilsten. Mich dünkt, es stamme gar nicht von diesem Gestirne.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Kommt darauf an, wie alt der Mac ist, die letzen mit IBM Prozessor sind ja noch ganz brauchbar, aber noch älter würde ich nicht mehr nehmen.
Die sind einfach zu langsam. 
Da läuft nicht mal Mac OS 10 drauf.


----------



## fuddles (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Wie ist Mac nicht geil? Is doch Apple? wt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Na ja, Mac veraltet auch, ist nun mal so, versuch mal Mac Snow Leopard auf alten IBM Mac laufen zu lassen, da kriegste große Probleme.


----------



## fuddles (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Aber wir sprechen schon noch darüber oder? : 
http://www.mcdonalds.de/produkte/produktfinder.html#/apfeltasche

Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Kenne ich so nicht, ich dachte eher an sowas.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Junkie2003 (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

omg ich hab mich beim lesen der diskussion echt köstlich amüsirt über diesen engstirnigen fanboy. wie eingelullt ist der?nja kann man nix machen....
der weiß wohl nicht das selbst macos 10.x auf unseren PCs(omg wie ordinär...) läuft mit ein paar tricks aus dem guten alten www. ok mag sein das sie nicht 100 legal sind aber es geht!(obwohl ein jailbrake auf meinem iphone ja auch nichts anderes ist, oder entfessle ich nicht die sklaverei auf überteurte hardware, wenn ich ihn auf meine windoof kiste flansche!?

ps: windoof start bei mir in 20 sekunden und ist seit nem halben jahr nur aufgrund meiner fehleinstellung im bios abgeschmiert , das kann auch im efi passiern!


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Ähm, dir ist schon klar, dass du hier eine illegale Handlung empfiehlst?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Ähm, dir ist schon klar, dass du hier eine illegale Handlung empfiehlst?



Was denn? 

Jailbreak ist doch nun "legal", und MAC aufm PC auch, da die EULA in Deutschland nicht zieht, da man sie erst beim installieren zu Gesicht bekommt


----------



## Ezio (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Apple macht nicht die Gesetze, von daher...


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Ich meinte den Teil mit MacOS. 
Das mit dem Jailbreak weiß ich.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Ich meinte den Teil mit MacOS.
> Das mit dem Jailbreak weiß ich.



Du darfst OSX aufm PC installieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Sowohl das mit Mac OS aufm PC als auch Jailbreak ist illegal.
Beachte dazu die Apple EULA, da steht klar drinne, was man darf und was nicht und sobald du das nutzen willst, musst du dem zustimmen und eine Veränderung der Firmware/Software ist eben illegal. 



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Du darfst OSX aufm PC installieren


 
Es geht nur eben nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht nur eben nicht.



Doch geht  (und damit meine ich keine Veränderte Hackintosh Version)


----------



## Junkie2003 (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sowohl das mit Mac OS aufm PC als auch Jailbreak ist illegal.
> Beachte dazu die Apple EULA, da steht klar drinne, was man darf und was nicht und sobald du das nutzen willst, musst du dem zustimmen und eine Veränderung der Firmware/Software ist eben illegal.
> 
> 
> ...



in deutschland kann ich mein eigentum(hardware(iphone) verändern wie ich möchte, ich muss dann bloss auf support etc verzichten weil ich mich ausserhalb der gewährleistung bewege(das ich keine illegalen sachem machen darf wie gecrackte apps is klar,da verstösst man ja auch gegen das urheber recht!)! software wie macosx ist zweischneidig aber es gibt aus den usa ne hardwarelösung(efix) die in jedem pc funzt! also weder illegal noch verwerflich
http://www.pcwelt.de/start/computer...aesst_apple_betriebssystem_auf_intel_pcs_los/


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*



Junkie2003 schrieb:


> aber es gibt aus den usa ne hardwarelösung(efix) die in jedem pc funzt!


 
Tut sie nicht, das geht nur bei sehr speziellen Mainboards, ein Intel Chipsatz ist in jedem Fall Pflicht.
Also fällt AMD schon mal raus, daher ist die Aussage, dass es bei jedem PC geht, nicht korrekt.
Und von Laptops rede ich lieber nicht, da kocht jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Süppchen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tut sie nicht, das geht nur bei sehr speziellen Mainboards, ein Intel Chipsatz ist in jedem Fall Pflicht.
> Also fällt AMD schon mal raus, daher ist die Aussage, dass es bei jedem PC geht, nicht korrekt.
> Und von Laptops rede ich lieber nicht, da kocht jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Süppchen.



Es gibt Boot-CD`s. Für fast jeden Chipsatz (sogar Netbooks), Intel sowie AMD. Das schöne an der Sache, du kannst deine Original Mac DVD damit booten, und es installen. 

Du bootest zuerst mit der Boot-Cd für deinen Chipsatz, und danach legst du deine OSX DVD ein, du kannst sogar die Upgrade-DVD benutzen  

Auch gibt es schon verdammt viele KEXT`s für sämtliche Grafikkarten und Soundkarten. Was nur oft noch nicht geht, ist WLAN.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Es gibt Boot-CD`s. Für fast jeden Chipsatz (sogar Netbooks), Intel sowie AMD. Das schöne an der Sache, du kannst deine Original Mac DVD damit booten, und es installen.
> 
> Du bootest zuerst mit der Boot-Cd für deinen Chipsatz, und danach legst du deine OSX DVD ein, du kannst sogar die Upgrade-DVD benutzen


 
Wie viele kennst du, bei denen das funktioniert hat?


----------



## Superwip (20. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Ich kenne mindestens einen (nicht mich selbst, ich sehe keinen Bedarf für Mac OS)

Ob es legal ist oder nicht ist nicht abschließend geklärt, gerade in Deutschland


----------



## Junkie2003 (21. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie viele kennst du, bei denen das funktioniert hat?


ok es geht nicht immer aber grundsätzlich ist es möglich
ich hatte mal bei meinem vorherigen pc mac osx amlaufen, war aber eher was halbgares...(und ja es war intel!)


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Jop, halbgares ist es leider immer, mit einen Mac Rechner nicht gleich zu setzen, da kann man schlossern, wie man will.
Meist verrreckt das ganze aber schon beim Installieren, da bleibt dann das OS einfach stehen und man kann nichts mehr machen außer Resett.
Und dann eine neue Version suchen, die hoffentlich geht. 
Und nach 5 gescheiterten Versionen lässt man es dann sein. 

Aber das sollte nun auch genug sein von Dingen, die Apple als illegal ansieht und deutsche Gerichte ebenso.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Das deutsche Gericht eben nicht  

Die Eula ist in Deutschland ungültig, genau wie Microsofts "Mit öffnen dieses Siegels stimmen sie die EULA zu", das geht nunmal nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*

Dann mach das mal oder besuch Leute, die deswegen verklagt wurden und eine Strafe zahlen mussten.


----------



## Junkie2003 (21. August 2010)

*AW: iMac zum Gamingzweck für...?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann mach das mal oder besuch Leute, die deswegen verklagt wurden und eine Strafe zahlen mussten.


ich kenn keinenXD, ausserdem selbst wenn war der rechtsbeistand nicht genug in der materie!
davon ab ob die vorgehnsweise legal ist oder nicht! fakt ist ,es ist möglich auf mehr wollte ich nicht hinaus!(mich persönlich interessiert mac (imac,macpro etc inkl mac osx) überhaupt net.
ich war damals neugierig wie das funz und mehr nicht. 
mein pc läuft mit windoof sehr gut und selbst wenn es als normales os zubenutzen wäre würde ich ehr ne linux ditribution vorziehen!
davon ab das mir das mac disign auch nicht zusagt, aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden!


----------

